# ترانيم فيفيان



## ++menooo++ (27 أبريل 2006)

*ترانيم فيفيان*
_خاطئ وراجع_
_

_
_إزاى أسيب إيديك_
_

_
_إستيقظى يا نفسى_
_

_
_ألهى حبيبى_
_

_
_أنت رب النجدة_
_

_
_ما أحب مساكنك_
_

_
_سيدى يسوع_
_

_
_بحلم_
_

_
_لحظة ضعف_
_

_
_ورجعت يا يسوع_
_

_
_واحد فى حياتى_
_

_
_لما إتصلبت بدالى_
_

_
_إلهى إلهى_
_

_
_وأنا فى ظلمتى_
_

_
_بحبك يا يسوع_
_

_
_ظمأن لينبوعك_
_

_
_إن أنسى_
_

_
_عمرى_
_

_​


----------



## kmmmoo (18 أغسطس 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووور​


----------



## ايمن ظريف وهيب (23 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا يا مينوووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## magood012 (15 أبريل 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## اني بل (14 مايو 2009)

ميرسي..كثير


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 مايو 2009)

ميرررررررسى على الترانيم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 مايو 2009)

ميرررررررسى على الترانيم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (15 مايو 2009)




----------



## kalimooo (15 مايو 2009)




----------

